# Bummin' that it's winding down?



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

It's pretty easy to swallow knowing the ski season is right around the corner! I hope the transition to MTBing in the spring keeps the ski depression in check a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Not bumming.  I really enjoy MTB, but I'm ready to ski already!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping for a few more good rides before packing the bike away.  i took my daughter on a rail-trail ride yesterday.  The route we took parallel's the trumbull indian ledge park but on the opposite side of the river. i kept looking over to the other side thinking about getting out there next weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I hope to get in some more good rides myself.  I'm just ready to ski, I won't miss the bike _too_ much during the winter.  My biggest focus for getting out on the bike at this point is ski conditioning.  That was just an added benefit for me earlier in the season, but now it's the focus.


----------



## JD (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm ready for snow, and I love my bike so much it's obscene.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget that next weekend we turn the clocks back so for the RAWs you will need light, but on the weekend we could get a real early start. Hopefully the snow flies soon and we are skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget that next weekend we turn the clocks back so for the RAWs you will need light, but on the weekend we could get a real early start. Hopefully the snow flies soon and we are skiing.



The Ying and the Yank to the fall back clocks situation...I'm buying a mountain bike in the spring..and maybe I'll get to hit up some mad steezy terrain with the clits and the anus's


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Ying and the Yank to the fall back clocks situation...I'm buying a mountain bike in the spring..and maybe I'll get to hit up some mad steezy terrain with the clits and the anus's




come on up.  you can learn with me.  i've only got 3 rides under my belt.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> come on up.  you can learn with me.  i've only got 3 rides under my belt.



I will..Gorgonzola is going to help me out as well..one thing about mountain bikers is that they are eager to share their sport with newcomers..I'm the same way as a skier..it's a good thing..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

Not really bumming, took the bike out for a easy ride (Lincoln Woods Trail) today, and all I could think about was how close we are to ski season!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 28, 2008)

not bummin since i'll swap the bike for the skis on saturday mornings. there are a few rides i'd like to hit  - bear creek and anoter jim thorpe ride before skiing starts. one bummer  is that i haven't been doing many midweek rides in october and its amazing how quick the conditioning falls off, i was sucking some serious wind sunday afternoon! i'm trying to figure out a way to keep riding through the winter or may even get a trainer to try to stay in shape - skiing doesn't provide the sustained cardio that the biking does... gss we'definately hit jordan this spring, fun/close place to ride that can be as easy or as hard as you make it.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2008)

i havent gotten out as much as years past for some reason...here on LI we can almost ride right thru the winter with the lack of snow we get....


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't been on the bike in nearly three weeks, mostly due to a crazy fall schedule, but in part due to crappy weather.  I'm stoked for ski season, and fine with putting the bikes away, but I fear that my lack of fall riding is leaving me a tad flabby, and not ready to ski physically.
This is not normal for me


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 2, 2008)

Still able to ride regularly back here TC. But now that the clocks are rolling back it'll be only weekend rides from here on out.

I had a great 35 miler up in the NW hills yesterday, mid 50's and still some good color on some trees. My cutoff to actually enjoy a ride is 40 degrees. Below that it's a good hike or the indoor trainer.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I haven't been on the bike in nearly three weeks, mostly due to a crazy fall schedule, but in part due to crappy weather.  I'm stoked for ski season, and fine with putting the bikes away, but I fear that my lack of fall riding is leaving me a tad flabby, and not ready to ski physically.
> This is not normal for me


I know how you feel.  Between weather, school/homework, lack of babysitters, and lack of daylight during the week, it's been some time since I've been on my bike.   I miss it.  Though I am looking forward to ski season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been a week for me. I hope I can get out this afternoon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Get a set of studded tires. Or make your own.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Get a set of studded tires. Or make your own.


Oh, Puleeeze, you're not one of them are you?

I am sure RossiSmash will chime in on this soon.............
My husband just went to buy a Dirtbike to turn into an ice bike today.  Of course he had to drive a couple hours so he took a buddy with him and they'll be riding some trails they don't normally get to ride.  Glad he's doing it, as he needs the break from work, but I can't believe he's doing the ice bike thing  :???:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Oh, Puleeeze, you're not one of them are you?



No, I barely rode my bike this year. But if you want to ride through the winter, you need some spikes.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been about 2 hours since I last rode:lol:

Really great ride today and if it happens to be my last ride of the season I am fine with it. Aiming to get out again next week.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Get a set of studded tires. Or make your own.



Although I do have studded tires for both the MTB and my dirt bike, I actually enjoy the "off season" and seldom use them. I really don't want to pedal 12 months of the year.
The time off, to persue other interests (SKI) makes me then look forward to cycling season come April just as Skiing Dec. thru March keeps that fresh as well. Too much of anything without a break gets old for me....


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2008)

Rossi and Wa Loaf, I am mostly perplexed by my husband's desire to have an ice bike because winter is "our" time together on the slopes.
Oh well, I'll just go alone, if he's on the lake. 
He is calling this bike his project bike and told me to keep an open mind when I see it. 
What's that supposed to mean? :???:


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Rossi and Wa Loaf, I am mostly perplexed by my husband's desire to have an ice bike because winter is "our" time together on the slopes.
> Oh well, I'll just go alone, if he's on the lake.
> He is calling this bike his project bike and told me to keep an open mind when I see it.
> What's that supposed to mean? :???:



"Project" is code for either an older bike in rough shape with parts missing OR a really neglected newer bike usually owned by a "buy a new one every two years"  kinda guy.
It can also mean "P O S"
It'll keep him busy and outta your hair for ski season ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> He is calling this bike his project bike and told me to keep an open mind when I see it.
> What's that supposed to mean? :???:



It means it will never run. ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> "Project" is code for either an older bike in rough shape with parts missing OR a really neglected newer bike usually owned by a "buy a new one every two years"  kinda guy.
> It can also mean "P O S"
> It'll keep him busy and outta your hair for ski season ;-)


Mr TC gets a new Dirtbike every two years, but his old bikes that he sells are usually in great condition when he sells them but that's because he races enduros and he needs his bikes to be mechanically sound.





wa-loaf said:


> It means it will never run. ;-)



He also has a Montessa, a 1961 Yamaha trail bike, and a 57 Chevy that are "project's"
I know all about taking up garage space.  The thing that will get this one done is the fact that he has buddies who ride ice and will bug him to get it done.
Hmmmm, it just occurred to me, perhaps they want him to do this because we have equipment to plow the ice :roll:


----------



## Gremf (Nov 4, 2008)

*Winding down?*

Doesn't stop for me except if it's way too cold to ride.  Probably going to turn my other SS rig into a quasi snow bike by getting the fattest tire I can fit up front (2.7s) and the fattest tire in the back (2.5s) and ride that in the fluffy stuff.

On top of that, I think I am going to ask Santi-claus for some tele-skis and boots and try that this year while my daughter skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm bumming.. while i still have a long way to go in terms of skill I've noticed a mental change when i ride lately. instead of avoiding rocks, fallen trees and other obstacles i actually look for them and at least attempt to do something interesting with them.  i don't always succeed but at least i've started to try.

now if i could just get up nerve to try some of those jumps i saw at Nepaug . . .


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm bumming.. while i still have a long way to go in terms of skill I've noticed a mental change when i ride lately. instead of avoiding rocks, fallen trees and other obstacles i actually look for them and at least attempt to do something interesting with them.  i don't always succeed but at least i've started to try.
> 
> now if i could just get up nerve to try some of those jumps i saw at Nepaug . . .



There's definitely a mental component. Just like skiing. I'm hoping some of the "go for it" attitude I've picked up on the MTB works on skis.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> now if i could just get up nerve to try some of those jumps i saw at Nepaug . . .



You totally could have handled the deli slicer jump that Jeff and I hit.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> There's definitely a mental component. Just like skiing. I'm hoping some of the "go for it" attitude I've picked up on the MTB works on skis.



Completely agree there.  I gotta stop looking at stuff and just do it, in both sports.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

My mountain bike will probably live all winter at the bottom of my basement stairs, which means I will walk by it several times a day as I head out to the garage. That should keep it on the brain all winter and I'm going to be pumped to resume riding in the spring, and likely 2 months earlier than I started this year. My goal next year is 600 miles, or double what I will eventually ride this summer.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm bumming.. while i still have a long way to go in terms of skill I've noticed a mental change when i ride lately. instead of avoiding rocks, fallen trees and other obstacles i actually look for them and at least attempt to do something interesting with them.  i don't always succeed but at least i've started to try.
> 
> now if i could just get up nerve to try some of those jumps i saw at Nepaug . . .



You did do a great job riding thru when we would stop to figure out where we were and we would see you up the trail hitting anything in site. At the end of the ride I am sure if we brought you back to those first few jumps you opted out of you probably would of hit them all.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You totally could have handled the deli slicer jump that Jeff and I hit.





o3jeff said:


> At the end of the ride I am sure if we brought you back to those first few jumps you opted out of you probably would of hit them all.



i'd like to think i'd at least try #2 + #3 deli slicers next time we ride there.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> There's definitely a mental component. Just like skiing. I'm hoping some of the "go for it" attitude I've picked up on the MTB works on skis.


I made tons of progress this year in my riding but I'll admit that my crash got in my head a bit.  The toughest distance to jump is that 6 inches between my ears, in skiing and biking.


----------



## JD (Nov 4, 2008)

Riding waitsfield tomorrow.....ain't over till it is...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

JD said:


> Riding waitsfield tomorrow.....ain't over till it is...



Totally. I hope to ride at least weekly until ski season is in full swing.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone down for one more nepaug trip?  get that "go for it" mentality going again?  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> anyone down for one more nepaug trip?  get that "go for it" mentality going again?  :lol:



when do you have in mind?


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> get that "go for it" mentality going again?  :lol:



Most of us normal people do have to work up to that. You, well, you're already mental.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

I could be talked into a Nepaug trip...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

saturday is totally out but i might be able to swing something sunday.  I'm lookin for some stuntery but you guys probably want to do your iron man thing.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 6, 2008)

it was 65 when I left work yesterday, did a warmup loop(s) w/a buddy then we meetup for the group ride, I ended up w/20 miles  - it was pretty sweet for a fall after work ride!!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> saturday is totally out but i might be able to swing something sunday.  I'm lookin for some stuntery but you guys probably want to do your iron man thing.



I can't make the Sat. iron man ride but I might be able to do some stuntery on Sunday.


----------

